# Whats the water like?



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I see the levels are slowly rising but wanted to know what the clarity is. Is the water turning quick with all the run off? Planning on heading down to Marietta to blow the dust off and enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Water looked great, a little low for my liking but the Ohio was clear and had it not been for the wind and no minnows we may have caught a little more.

We started out at one of our late winter holes but nothing going on there, moved to the Muskingum which was a bit higher and a little more stained. Again, zero fish..... We ended up at Willow Island and first cast caught a 3lb Walleye, lost another and had to leave! Wind was blowing straight up river to the dam which made for a tough day and bowed lines! Was a beautiful day otherwise and I think if we had minnows it may have turned out a little better on the number of fish caught. Can't complain though, got out, blew the dust off and enjoyed a break from the winter blues.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was at Cumberland today and was surprised how muddy it DIDN'T look! Bout all I can say, other than was *really surprised*!! Course it's rising very slow.........


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

how did you do fsh whys snake69


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jigen man, 
Not exactly sure what you mean. I'm assuming you mean what technique? Mainly jig/twister/minnow. Every so often I would try jukin' a spoon straight up and down along the wall but that never produced so I went back to what was working, albeit quite hard with the wind we had. The wind was the main reason I tried to work the spoon, at least with it, I'd know when I hit the bottom!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Snake, I think that is some sort of ******* shorthand.....

What he is saying, and I am not 100% sure here is "How did you do fish wise" Meaning did you catch any fish??? LOL


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

he got me too. its ok jigen man, iv seen much worse grammer on here believe me.


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

sorry meant to say how did you do fishing? glad you all got a good laugh!! ******* shorthand lol issa just tryen to sets some hooks in some eyes you here.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually I did very well and not so good. by that, I mean I made 3 trips down there in early Dec before ice and got 3 limits all 3 times, with lots of sauger mixed in compared to walleye. This trip, I ended up with 5 very nice walleye, but only one sauger which is very rare. I kept the two walleye(limit on the WV side is 2 eyes over 18" and up to 8 sauger/saugeye) and threw 3 eyes back, a 17, an 18 and a 19". For the life of me, I couldn't get but the one sauger and she was 17". I was just happy to be out on such a great day, knowing surgery and NO FISHING for 6-8 wks is only days away. I've never had to throw back that many eyes though. Usually only catch 2 or 3 in a day that are keepers. Oh well, was a great day as I've mentioned. Hope to be at Pike tomorrow night and than a hiatus...that's gonna suck!!!! By the way, the wind played a VERY BIG PART in my lack of fish. When it would blow, your jig was carried as compared to sinking due to the bow in your line. All in all, was a fantastic day....comfortable as far as not too hot, certainly not too cold.....can't wait for tomorrow!! By the way, when I seen the phrase "fishing whys snake", I thought, how'd you do fishing, Wise Snake!! Hell, my head started swelling and I couldn't even leave this room to get a brew, my head had swelled so much...


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

so do you think it would be worth going down on wed? on the wv side. GOOD LUCK WITH SURGERY SNAKE 69. you will be out before you no it.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

20.7 feet at Marietta pump house. We fished Devola for a few, mainly in the creek down by the beach. Saw lots of bait in the flooded willows on the point. We fished it early morning maybe later in the day when temps came up would have been better. Decided to go to Willow Island with a bucket of bait, ended up catching all our fish without the help of live bait (go figure). Caught 3 Hawg White Bass, and 1 nice Walleye. Water was stained and full of trash up at the wall and was moving pretty good.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

that is a nice walleye. going to greenup dam in morning.


----------

